# A new magazine



## Yaad_Etgar (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I'm Yaad, and I opened a new geographic magazine.
The magazine will show you places from all around the world. 
People. Culture. Nature.

You can download ot from its site on: http://www.w-wmag.com
A free copy will be available only 'till August 15th.

I hope you'll enjoy.
Yaad Etgar


----------

